# WTTC Buddy Wanted :)



## newmommy21

Hi all!! I am 23 from Canada with a 31 year old hubby and 13 (almost 14) month little girl. 

I absolutely loooove babies! I want another one sooooooooo badly, but unfortunately, we have to wait until September 2015 to try again!

Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## mouse_chicky

Hey newmommy! I'll buddy up. I'm ttc sometime in the spring, although it may be a little later. 

I'm 29, from West Virginia, USA. I have an active three year old daughter and precocious 10 month old son. 

Hope the time passes quickly for both of us!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Hi! I'll be your buddy, too :flower:

I'm 23 and a mommy to three - a 6 1/2 year old son named Aiden, a 5 year old daughter named Madalynn (Mady), and an angel baby named Seraphina. 

I've already been WTT for two years and I'm not sure how much longer I'm going to be waiting...it's all up to my OH at this point. I want another so, so bad, though. I'm hoping my OH will agree to TTC next year. 

Hope the wait flies by quickly!


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hey ladies, I would love to buddy up too if you dont mind! I'm 24, my name is Lauren. I dont have any children so wtt for #1, start ttc early to middle of next year :happydance:

Would appreciate the support from a few ladies who've been through the whole WTT, TTC and pregnancy thing before :flower: if you'll have me!


----------



## aidensxmomma

Of course we'll have you! Welcome :)


----------



## Lozzielaula

Great :) I'm the first out of all my friends to be having children in the near future (not including any potential future accidents lol!) so except from my rather overbearing mother, who lives a few hundred miles away (for a reason :haha:), there aren't really any other ladies I know who've had children that I can ask all the small strange questions to :thumbup:

I hope your OH comes round soon aidensxmomma, it must be frustrating to not know when you're gonna be TTC. My OH is actually the one who wanted a baby first, I was a bit apprehensive really to begin with. It was more a self-confidence thing due to a bad relationship, where I didnt believe I could be a good mum. My wonderful OH has helped me with my issues and now we're both absolutely excited! He also doesnt have children yet, and we are both waiting until I've been in my job long enough to qualify for full maternity benefits :flower:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Lozzielaula said:


> Great :) I'm the first out of all my friends to be having children in the near future (not including any potential future accidents lol!) so except from my rather overbearing mother, who lives a few hundred miles away (for a reason :haha:), there aren't really any other ladies I know who've had children that I can ask all the small strange questions to :thumbup:
> 
> I hope your OH comes round soon aidensxmomma, it must be frustrating to not know when you're gonna be TTC. My OH is actually the one who wanted a baby first, I was a bit apprehensive really to begin with. It was more a self-confidence thing due to a bad relationship, where I didnt believe I could be a good mum. My wonderful OH has helped me with my issues and now we're both absolutely excited! He also doesnt have children yet, and we are both waiting until I've been in my job long enough to qualify for full maternity benefits :flower:

I was the first out of all my friends to have kids but that was mostly because I had my first when I was 16 :haha: Obviously, none of us really planned on having kids so young. But now it's great because I've got to help all my friends once they started having kids since I had a couple years experience by that point. 

The most frustrating part about having to wait right now is it seems like everyone I know is having babies. At one point in time nearly all of my friends were pregnant or just had newborns. There must have been something in the air. :haha:

I'm glad your OH was able to help you through dealing with your past. My OH has helped me with that too, since before him and I got together I was in a bad relationship and it absolutely shattered me. It's amazing to meet people who can help in such a big way. :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

It's great to meet you ladies! 

Lozzielaula, all I can say is having a baby changed your life, but you'll never regret it. (A cliche, I know, but nothing could be more true.) 

Aidensxmomma, I know what you mean about everyone around you having babies. A lot of my friends from college are having their first, and see all the bump pics on facebook makes me wish it was me. Although with two blessed children already, I needn't be jealous. But I know that envy will be even worse if I don't conceive right away, which is likely.
Newmommy, I love your little girl's name. :)


----------



## newmommy21

Hi everyone!!! Glad you can join me :)

So my DD was TOTALLY unplanned. Her father and I only dated 1 month before I fell pregnant! Ahhh! lol but I had no idea until I was 8 weeks along and by that time my hubby had already proposed to me :D anyways we got married June 8, 2013 and had DD September 5, 2013. 

I can wait to try for more! Its going to be a looooong wait :(


----------



## Lozzielaula

Thanks, mouse_chicky, I am really looking forward to finding out what it's like to have my very own beautiful child :flower:

Aww newmommy21 I'm glad it all worked out for you and your DD + DH, did you find it a little daunting that you'd only dated for 1 month before you fell pregnant? 

I've been with my OH about a year now, he's 33 so a wee bit older than me. We're hoping to have our little addition by xmas next year, if all goes smoothly with TTC. It might take a while, though, I keep telling myself that so that I dont get too dissapointed if it doesnt happen immediately :haha:

Feel free to ignore this if you think I'm prying, but did it take a while for any of your children to be conceived? If so, how did you cope month in and month out waiting for that bfp?? 

:flower: xx


----------



## newmommy21

Lozzielaula, to be honest I had known the moment I met DH that I was going to marry him. Faith was a total surprise as I was on the pill AND using condoms. There are times that I wish she didn't come so soon as I would have liked some married alone time with DH, but I don't regret anything :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Hi there! My DF and I are WTT for September 2015 as well and our DS is about the same age as your DD, he just turned 13 months old a few days ago. We're WTT for our wedding in June, financial reasons, and child spacing reasons. September is looking optimistic though and DF is excited to start trying for another baby at that time (he'll be even more excited after we start seeing our financial goals come to fruition a little more, right now he's trying not to get his heart too set on the idea for just in case we can't save the money we need to by then). DS was also unplanned, we were only dating for 7 months when we got pregnant.


----------



## dirtywordplay

Hey, I'm new to the site, but not to wttc. I have wanted a baby since I was 17, but will be trying in January. My boyfriend is 29 and I am 24. We have been together almost 3 years. I am still in college, but will be graduating May of 2016.


----------



## mouse_chicky

Because I have endometriosis, I knew I might have trouble ttc, but we conceived dd on the third cycle.
When she was six months old, we started trying for #2. After 10 unsuccessful cycles, I went on Femara and conceived on the 2nd cycle with it. Unfortunately, that ended in a miscarriage at 7 weeks. It took four months for my period to return, but after that we conceived ds on the 2nd cycle.
It's definitely been a journey, and I do worry about what lies ahead, but I know it'll be worth it.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Lozzielaula said:


> Thanks, mouse_chicky, I am really looking forward to finding out what it's like to have my very own beautiful child :flower:
> 
> Aww newmommy21 I'm glad it all worked out for you and your DD + DH, did you find it a little daunting that you'd only dated for 1 month before you fell pregnant?
> 
> I've been with my OH about a year now, he's 33 so a wee bit older than me. We're hoping to have our little addition by xmas next year, if all goes smoothly with TTC. It might take a while, though, I keep telling myself that so that I dont get too dissapointed if it doesnt happen immediately :haha:
> 
> Feel free to ignore this if you think I'm prying, but did it take a while for any of your children to be conceived? If so, how did you cope month in and month out waiting for that bfp??
> 
> :flower: xx

I've had three kids :) and 1 mc. :( The first three times I got pregnant, it was within two months of not using birth control (this is my estimate anyway since OH at the time and I weren't trying for the first three times). However, we did try for my youngest and it did take us around 13 months. I'm not going to lie. It was really difficult going through every month with BFN after BFN. I tried really hard to stay positive but as time when on it was harder. I was actually taking a month to step back and take a break the month I got pregnant. We went the NTNP route instead of TTC that month and that's the month I got pregnant. I think it's really important to try to stay relaxed about it, but that's much easier said than done.

I've since been diagnosed with endometriosis, so I feel that next time I try to conceive it's going to take longer as well, so I'm preparing myself for that. It's not going to be easy though. I'm definitely already worried about it. 

And also hello to everyone who has joined us! :flower:


----------



## KThomas85

I am so glad that I found this thread. I am 29, 30 in March, and husband and I are still WTT, which is driving me absolutely insane! We have been married for two years yesterday, and people are constantly asking when we will have a baby (which I really want to be snappish about - it is not anyone's business but our own, and I may have fertility issues due to PCOS when we do start TTCing). Also, my younger sister (by two years) just had her second in June, and my best friend had her first (unexpected, they were on bc and still go pregnant) in July. Also, almost all of my friends from high school have at least one kid, my married friends from college mostly have kids, or are pregnant (or both). I am so baby crazy right now, but, financially, it is not the right time for us. 

Another concern that I have is that there is a possibility that I MAY be pregnant (even though it's very slim). I missed my bc one day, and by the time I realized it (when I went to take it the next day) the deed had been done. And then I took it about 8 hours late a week to the day later. I have never missed my period but AF did not show up this month, not even spotting. In addition, I have been very nauseous, headachey (not migraines, I get those a lot but not recently), constipated, and my breasts have been tender. Also had spotting most recently after "the deed." I had a negative blood test, but am still taking the prenatals until I get AF.

If all goes to plan though, we will be TTCing in the Spring of 2015 (hopefully - very very hopefully).


----------



## mouse_chicky

kThomas, keep us posted on whether your AF shows or not. Are you hoping it doesn't?
I know there have been many times that I've missed pills or taken them late, and I'm always secretly hopeful, which is ultimately frustrating. So dh and I have been using condoms as backup so we won't get our hopes up until we're ready to ttc full throttle.

Anyone have plans for Halloween this week?


----------



## newmommy21

My DH and are are going to be alone because MIL will have DD!! I am super excited :)


----------



## Lozzielaula

Thanks for your stories ladies :flower:

I dont have much planned for halloween except work! I'm on the backshift as well, which is always boring lol. I just started my 2nd job, there is a little bit of an overlap between the two, so I'm working tomorrow at one, Friday at the other, then in for two days at the first lol 

OH and I were chatting a lot last night about our TTC timeline, just to make sure we are on the same page. We've decided that when I go back to the doctors next week I will get 3 months supply of my bc pills then once they are done we will officially be TTC! I am so excited! :happydance:


----------



## mouse_chicky

newmommy, how nice for you and your dh to have some alone time!

Lozzielaula, sounds like your time in wtt is going to be brief! ;)


----------



## Lozzielaula

Yeah, I just wish I had discovered B&B forums ages ago, I've learnt so much just reading through the various threads. I've been waiting for about 6 months, so by the time we start TTC it'll have been 9 months! :haha:

I can only hope my time in TTC will be as brief :thumbup:

Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones? My OH and I have chosen Lily for a girl and Daniel for a boy. OH is so adorable, when we pass something in a shop he says things like 'Don't you think Lily would look adorable in this?' or 'This would be a great thing to get for Lily or Daniel'. He says he's never been that open about wanting kids before, so he's taking all the time he can get to enjoy the window shopping and planning part before we start TTC next year :happydance:


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on setting a date! DF and I are pretty determined to start TTC September 2015 around DS's 2nd birthday, but everything will depend on finances in the end. Even if we had all of our finances sorted out the earliest we could start trying is next June though because we're getting married and don't want to have to reschedule our wedding due to a pregnancy again (DS was unplanned after we set our original wedding date and was due around that date and I did not want to go down the isle at 9 months pregnant). I'm really excited that DF likes the idea of September 2015 though and I hope that we don't have to wait any longer because I've already been back in WTT for 9 months and have another 10 months to go as it is (7 at the very least).


----------



## newmommy21

KalonKiKi that's when me and DH are going to try, right after DD's 2nd birthday :)


----------



## KThomas85

mouse_chicky said:


> kThomas, keep us posted on whether your AF shows or not. Are you hoping it doesn't?
> I know there have been many times that I've missed pills or taken them late, and I'm always secretly hopeful, which is ultimately frustrating. So dh and I have been using condoms as backup so we won't get our hopes up until we're ready to ttc full throttle.
> 
> Anyone have plans for Halloween this week?

mouse_chicky, Sorry for the delay in replying, I have been busy at work. I am very much hoping that my AF does not show, even though I will be scared if it doesn't. I always get so hopeful when I am even a day late on my AF, and so sad when it appears. This time is even more pronounced that usual, however, as I missed a whole AF. I even wrote a lullaby for the (?) the night before I had the blood test done. I have suggested to the husband that we try condoms or diaphragms, but he does not want to even consider it.


----------



## KThomas85

Lozzielaula said:


> Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones?

I have an extensive spreadsheet actually :blush:

It has columns for 1-5 of like for me and the husband, 1-5 of dislike for me and the husband, the name, the total points, possible middle names to pair it with, and notes....and it sorts from the total from highest to lowest. I have a tab for boys and a tab for girls, and also a tab for the meanings and personalities usually associated with each of the top five or so names for boys, and another for girls.

My spreadsheet is saved in googledocs, so if anyone wants a bare bones of it, let me know and I will post a link so you can download your own. (I'm such a spreadsheet nerd...I love making spreadsheets.)

For Halloween, I am dressed up today at work as a pirate (I made the coat a few years ago and love it!). I may try and convince the husband to go to a Trunk or Treat at our old church, or at my sister's (and two nieces') church, but he has been working really hard this week, so that is doubtful.


----------



## aidensxmomma

Lozzielaula said:


> Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones?

Congrats on setting a date! It should fly by for you :) 

I have a list of names that I like. OH has told me that he likes the name Lilith for a girl and the name Leonidas for a boy. I actually like Lilith so it's definitely a consideration and I'm not completely opposed to Leonidas...I'm really starting to like the nickname Leo to go with it, which would have special meaning since that's my OH's zodiac sign. I did have the names Jackson and Josephine picked out but since my OH's name starts with J, I refuse to use those names...it breaks my naming rules :haha:


----------



## Lozzielaula

KThomas85 said:


> Lozzielaula said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones?
> 
> I have an extensive spreadsheet actually :blush:
> 
> It has columns for 1-5 of like for me and the husband, 1-5 of dislike for me and the husband, the name, the total points, possible middle names to pair it with, and notes....and it sorts from the total from highest to lowest. I have a tab for boys and a tab for girls, and also a tab for the meanings and personalities usually associated with each of the top five or so names for boys, and another for girls.Click to expand...

I love this idea! It's a great way to sort out names for future ones that both agree with. The Mr and I have been deliberating over what we'll do if our two planned little ones are the same gender, we've only picked one name for each and neither of us can agree on another :haha: I'm also a bit of a spreadsheet nerd myself, I'd love to see yours :flower:



aidensxmomma said:


> Lozzielaula said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones?
> 
> Congrats on setting a date! It should fly by for you :)
> 
> I have a list of names that I like. OH has told me that he likes the name Lilith for a girl and the name Leonidas for a boy. I actually like Lilith so it's definitely a consideration and I'm not completely opposed to Leonidas...I'm really starting to like the nickname Leo to go with it, which would have special meaning since that's my OH's zodiac sign. I did have the names Jackson and Josephine picked out but since my OH's name starts with J, I refuse to use those names...it breaks my naming rules :haha:Click to expand...

You must have opposite rules to me! My mum's name is Linda, mine is Lauren, and my name for a girl is Lily. A whole bunch of L's! We're starting a tradition :haha:

I really like Jackson for a name, however a girl at my old work is calling her son that once he's eventually born and this isn't a big enough town that I think I could get away with stealing it for myself :haha:


----------



## aidensxmomma

Lozzielaula said:


> KThomas85 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozzielaula said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones?
> 
> I have an extensive spreadsheet actually :blush:
> 
> It has columns for 1-5 of like for me and the husband, 1-5 of dislike for me and the husband, the name, the total points, possible middle names to pair it with, and notes....and it sorts from the total from highest to lowest. I have a tab for boys and a tab for girls, and also a tab for the meanings and personalities usually associated with each of the top five or so names for boys, and another for girls.Click to expand...
> 
> I love this idea! It's a great way to sort out names for future ones that both agree with. The Mr and I have been deliberating over what we'll do if our two planned little ones are the same gender, we've only picked one name for each and neither of us can agree on another :haha: I'm also a bit of a spreadsheet nerd myself, I'd love to see yours :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> aidensxmomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lozzielaula said:
> 
> 
> Do any of you ladies have potential names lined up for your future little ones?Click to expand...
> 
> Congrats on setting a date! It should fly by for you :)
> 
> I have a list of names that I like. OH has told me that he likes the name Lilith for a girl and the name Leonidas for a boy. I actually like Lilith so it's definitely a consideration and I'm not completely opposed to Leonidas...I'm really starting to like the nickname Leo to go with it, which would have special meaning since that's my OH's zodiac sign. I did have the names Jackson and Josephine picked out but since my OH's name starts with J, I refuse to use those names...it breaks my naming rules :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You must have opposite rules to me! My mum's name is Linda, mine is Lauren, and my name for a girl is Lily. A whole bunch of L's! We're starting a tradition :haha:
> 
> I really like Jackson for a name, however a girl at my old work is calling her son that once he's eventually born and this isn't a big enough town that I think I could get away with stealing it for myself :haha:Click to expand...

My naming rules include not using any of the same first letters twice. I have an Aiden, Madalynn, and Seraphina, so no A, M, or S names. My name starts with a T and my OH's starts with J so those are out too. I didn't want to use any names that I know people with either. So I have a pretty short list of names I can use. :haha:

I like the idea of a tradition though. :) I used all family names for my kids middle names, which I will continue doing with my future children, too. My brother may even use that same idea when his son is born in January which is awesome.


----------



## mouse_chicky

I like all of your baby names!

We're set on Alexander Gregory if it's a boy, and Kelly Danielle or Claire Danielle if it's a girl. We didn't really do a family name with dd, although her middle name was after a dear friend of mine who passed, but ds's middle name is my dh's and his uncle's middle name, so it's uncertain of whether we should do a family name for #3. Gregory was dh's uncle's first name, and Claire was dh's grandmother's name, but I've always really liked the name Kelly.

Wow, that was quite a ramble. :blush:

My kiddos had fun trick or treating last night even though it was raining lightly. Kara was Sofia the first and Tobias was a dragon. :cloud9:


----------



## newmommy21

I get to pick out the next babies name since my DH picked out our DDs. We're going for Leo for a boy after my greatgrandfather who passed away (first or middle name), and for a girl maybe Isabella or Sophia...really have to see them first LOL!


----------



## cupcake.

Can I join too? :) 

I'm 22, OH is 26, and our plan is to start ttc in august 2015, which is both of our birthday months so we'll be 23 and 27 then :) 

I would also be the first of my friends to start a family (I'm actually also the only one in a committed long term relationship now that I think about it). That's why I'm hesitant to even tell my friends that we're planning to ttc, even though I really don't feel like I'm way too young, right?


----------



## newmommy21

Welcome!! I don't think you're crazy....if they do it's totally immature of them lol


----------



## cupcake.

Thanks it's good to hear that sometimes :)
most of my friends are just still all about partying and hooking up with random dudes, which is ok too at our age. I'm just over that, and just so ready to really settle down and start a family :)

Also my mom had my older sister when she was 24, me when she was 26 and my youngest sister at 29 and i always felt like the way my parents did things is just a really good way :) crazy how when you're older you start feeling like "damn, my parents did everything so perfectly" hahaha


----------



## ottergirl

newmommy21 said:


> Hi all!! I am 23 from Canada with a 31 year old hubby and 13 (almost 14) month little girl.
> 
> I absolutely loooove babies! I want another one sooooooooo badly, but unfortunately, we have to wait until September 2015 to try again!
> 
> Anyone else in the same boat?

Why are you waiting until September 2015? We're looking to TTC thereabouts in 2015 as well, so I'll be your waiting buddy!

Ladies in waiting :haha:

It's funny because you're crazy for your second, and I want my 4th...the love just doesn't die down! I love babies and children just as much as I did after my first. They're such a blessing.


----------



## newmommy21

ottergirl: We are waiting due to financial reasons! We can't afford to have 2 kids in daycare :( if it were up to me I would already be pregnant lol!


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hey ladies :flower:

It's been a few days since I've been able to login and browse the forums for a bit, been so busy working! 

How have you all been getting on?? :hugs:


----------



## mouse_chicky

Doing ok here.

Gearing up for a busy holiday season. Can't wait till Christmas!:xmas9:

And Thanksgiving for that matter. :haha: I can't to give Tobias all kinds of foods! He'll be adorable!


----------



## KThomas85

Lozzielaula said:


> I love this idea! It's a great way to sort out names for future ones that both agree with. The Mr and I have been deliberating over what we'll do if our two planned little ones are the same gender, we've only picked one name for each and neither of us can agree on another :haha: I'm also a bit of a spreadsheet nerd myself, I'd love to see yours :flower:

Sorry it took so long to post this spreadsheet. It is actually not letting me post the spreadsheet in the post due to my number of posts. I placed it in my signature instead. I hope it helps someone ^_^

Also, I am into my second AF period - fourth day on my inactive pill and still no AF. I will keep you ladies updated.:thumbup:


----------



## CSteele0084

I'd like to join in as well. 

I am waiting to upgrage my long time BF(of 14 years!) to DH hopefully in March. We are just doing the small friends/and close family thing. Hoping to TTC shorlty after as I would also like a BFP by Christmas.


----------



## KThomas85

Got AF yesterday. Not sure if I am relieved or sad. Thanks for your support, ladies!


----------



## mouse_chicky

Totally understand the mixed emotions KThomas! :hugs:


----------



## Lozzielaula

I also understand your mixed emotions KThomas! Hope you are okay :flower: :hugs: 

I have been busy busy at work this last 19 days, enjoying a rare day off before I'm back in for the next 5 days. Why oh why did I say I'd cover a few extra shifts? Didn't realise I'd left myself with no days off :haha: :dohh: wont be making that mistake again!

Today I've been doing a little xmas shopping, and the OH said to me 'You know what would be a great xmas gift? A positive pregnancy test!' :cloud9: and then he quizzed me to how I'd break the news to him once we do start TTC and it actually happens. So I said to him I'd just slowly start leaving baby things around, like a packet of rusks in the cupboard, or wash a teeny pair of baby socks in with the laundry and ask him to hang it up once the machine finishes :haha: 

Anyone else thinking of creative ways they can tell their OH the good news when our time does eventually come? :flower:


----------



## newmommy21

I am trying to think of creative ways to tell DH. I've seen people write a little letter or a poem or something, but its just so hard!


----------



## cupcake.

Lozzielaula said:


> Today I've been doing a little xmas shopping, and the OH said to me 'You know what would be a great xmas gift? A positive pregnancy test!'

that is just too cute that your OH is so excited! I wish mine was too! haha :)


----------



## mouse_chicky

That's a cute way to tell him Lozzielaula!

Considering I'll be using opks' and he'll know exactly when I'll be testing, he'll pretty much know when I do. :haha: Can't wait though!


----------



## CSteele0084

This thread has been so quiet the last few weeks. How was everyones' Thanksgiving?


----------



## Angel_blues

I would personally leave the test beside the sink, he's up after me in the morning anyways. Of course I would take a picture first just incase he was too sleepy to notice or if it faded away!


----------



## Lozzielaula

Hey ladies!

Just checking in, i've been busy working lots of extra hours. No idea why I thought that was a good idea lol! We're all sorted in my house for the holidays and cant stop thinking that maybe this time next year it wont just be the two of us :happydance:

We've had some bad weather the last couple days, and the guttering has broken around the top of the house! Had to go out there in the freezing weather and rescue my poor heathers before they drowned, or before the masses of water froze them solid! I got absolutely soaked :haha: and I bet it's going to be a nightmare to coordinate a repair with the other residents of this block :dohh:

Anyway, how are you all? :flower:


----------



## mouse_chicky

:xmas6::xmas7::xmas9::xmas10::xmas4:Merry Christmas!


----------



## salamander91

Merry Christmas all! 

Can I join? I'll be TTC in September after our wedding (29th Aug) we'll probably NTNP from May/June when I get my implant out though :)


----------



## Lozzielaula

I love your festive spirit mouse_chicky :haha:

Of course Salamander91! How are you? :flower:


----------



## salamander91

Thanks lozzielaula :) I'm doing OK. I was 8 months pregnant last Christmas though so feeling super broody and missing my bump lol. How are you? Congratulations on your engagement!


----------



## Lozzielaula

salamander91 said:


> Thanks lozzielaula :) I'm doing OK. I was 8 months pregnant last Christmas though so feeling super broody and missing my bump lol. How are you? Congratulations on your engagement!

Aww it will have been your little man's first xmas then? Did you have a good day? 

I am good, super broody and wishing it was february already :haha: and thanks for the congratulations, I feel like I am floating today :cloud9:


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hi guys can I join? I have a 3-year-old son and am starting TTC at the beginning of March! It's going to be a long 2 months, trying to keep myself busy in the meantime :)


----------



## KThomas85

I hope everyone had a good holiday season!

I am hoping to be no longer WTT in March ^_^ we will see though

I have been taking prenatals since the pregnancy scare in October/November, so I am prepared there, but I don't know what else I should do (aside from try to lose weight) in preparation as this will be #1.

Does anyone have an advice of things to do while WTT?

Thanks!


----------



## CSteele0084

KThomas85 said:


> Does anyone have an advice of things to do while WTT?

Hi K! 

I'm getting ready to TTC as well! What I have done over the last few months is check in with my doctor and make sure they are the one I want caring for my new baby when that time comes. I have gotten my "well women" exam and had everything checked out to make sure "my oven is prepped for baking". :haha: Other than that and vitamins, I don't know what else there is to do. Hoping for some insight as well! Hoping for rainbows for us soon!


----------

